# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Διπολική διαταραχή & abilify

## mr_prince_20

Γεια χαρά σε όλους.
Πριν 2 χρόνια είχε συνέβη κάτι πολύ κυριολεκτικά άλλαξε όλη μου την ζωή. Ήταν μια περίεργη φάση όπου είχα δοκιμάσει ένα συμπλήρωμα σε σκόνη (για τον εγκέφαλο , και καλά boost ). Δεν ξέρω ούτε τι ήταν ούτε πως λεγόταν. Τέλος πάντων πέρασαν λίγες μέρες και άρχισα να νιώθω όντως μια περίεργη ενέργεια αλλά μέρα με την μέρα έχανα τον ύπνο μου και για να μην τα πολυλογώ είχε ως αποτέλεσμα 1 βδομάδα μετά (χωρίς ύπνο) να αρχίσουν οι παραισθήσεις. Κράτησε 2-3 μέρες αυτό με τις παραισθήσεις ... αλλα έβλεπα αλλά άκουγα αλλα καταλάβαινα και δεν ήμουν σε θέση να εξηγήσω σε κανέναν τι βλέπω και τι νιώθω γιατί από την πλευρά μου φαινόντουσαν φυσιολογικά ασχέτως αν ήταν παραισθήσεις. Τέλος πάντων η κατάσταση είχε χειροτερέψει κατά πολύ, είχα χάσει τον έλεγχο και εννοείται με κλείσανε σε κλινική. Να σημειώσω ότι πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο , δεν υπάρχει ούτε οικογενειακό ιστορικό σχετικά με ψυχιατρικές παθήσεις ούτε καπνίζει, πίνει κανεις στην οικογένεια και εγώ συγκεκριμένα είμαι γυμναστής Και προσέχω αρκετά τι τρώω και προπονούμε καθημερινά. Τέλος πάντων μπαίνω μέσα... μου κανανε προφανώς ενεσεις αναισθησίας Γιατί ενημέρωσαν οι γονείς μου ότι δεν είχα κοιμηθεί και οτι είχα χάσει τον έλεγχο. Ξυπνάω δε ξέρω πόσες ώρες/μέρες μετά και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω που είμαι. (Δεμένος στο ένα πόδι) ένιωθα πολύ καλά εγκεφαλικά απλά είχα υπερβολική κόπωση Και νεύρα στον θεό γιατί δεν ήξερα πως κατέληξα εκεί... τέλος πάντων τα κάνω όλα που***να μέσα στο δωμάτιο γιατί παραέξω δεν μπορούσα να βγω ... εννοείται έρχονται με μαζεύουν. Αρχίζουν από την επόμενη μέρα να μου χορηγούν φάρμακα τα οποία είναι : Depakin, Respiral, Ολανζαπιν και κάτι τέτοια , συγνώμη αν κάνω λάθος παιδιά απλά δεν θυμάμαι... ότι άκουγα σας λέω. Δεν ήξερα τι μου δίνουν και προφανώς ήταν ένα καρό φάρμακα. Τέλος πάντων ηρεμούν τα πράγματα και ακούω από τους γιατρούς να μου λένε ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα μου χορηγήσουν μόνο ένα φάρμακο το οποίο είναι το abilify. Anyway περνάνε οι μέρες βγαίνω από την κλινική με διάγνωση : διπολική διαταραχή τύπου ΙΙ η σκέτο δεν ξέρω. Δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτε με τα χαρτιά ούτε με την διάγνωση. Έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια έως τότε ενώ ήμουν πάντα φουλ ενέργεια , πολύ καλά στην δουλειά στην προπόνηση και σε όλες τις δραστηριότητες πλέον είμαι σαν ζόμπι... νυστάζω όλη μέρα... δεν έχω ενέργεια για τίποτα... όσο και αν κοιμάμαι δεν ξεκουράζομαι, με το ζόρι πάω στην δουλειά και προσπαθώ να συγκεντρωθώ. Έχω αρχίσει να αποκτώ θέματα με την γλώσσα (να μην βγαίνουν κάποιες λέξεις που περιλαμβάνουν Σ, Θ) και το χειρότερο είμαι 100 κιλά από 80-82 που ήμουν με 7-8% λίπος... πλέον ειμαι 100 με περισσότερο από 20% λίπος. 

Η αγωγή ξεκίνησε με 20-30 mg την ημέρα. Τα πράγματα ήταν χάλια... τώρα που πλέον έχουμε πέσει στα δέκα είναι κάπως καλύτερα σε σχέση με πριν απλά επικρατεί όλη η κούραση και όλα αυτά που ανέφερα. Τον γιατρό τον βλέπω κάθε 1 η 2 μήνες και είπε πως στο επόμενο τα ραντεβού θα το κάνουμε 5mg. 

Του αναφέρω εντωμεταξύ τις παρενέργειες που έχω και επιμένει πως δεν είναι από το φάρμακο... 

Κάθε μέρα εντωμεταξύ κάνω διατροφή προπόνηση και τα σχετικά και ο μεταβολισμός μου δεν παίρνει μπρος. Επι 2 μήνες σε θερμιδικό έλλειμα (με σωστούς υδατάνθρακες και πρωτεΐνη στην διατροφή) + προπόνηση + αερόβια και έχασα με το ζόρι 1,5 κιλό ενώ θα έπρεπε να έχω χάσει 20 κυριολεκτικά ... (εδώ σε πελάτες 40+ Ετών έχουμε απώλεια βάρους 10 κιλά τον μήνα) 

Τέλος πάντων για να κλείσω με το θέμα...
Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι είμαι 27 χρόνων και πως δεν είχα ποτε καμία ασθένεια ποσο μάλλον ψυχική... 
θέλω επίσης να αναφέρω ότι τον Γιατρό έχω να τον δω 4 μήνες λόγο κορονοϊού και δεν κατεβάσαμε το φάρμακο στα 5mg μέσω τηλεφώνου γιατί ήθελε να με δει.

Με έχει κουράσει απίστευτα πολύ όλο αυτό που ζω... δεν με νοιάζει που φορτώθηκα φάρμακα με πειράζει όμως παρα πολύ που επεμβαίνουν στην ζωή μου κατά πολύ με τις παρενέργειες που προκαλούν.

Ερώτηση : πείτε ότι τελειώνει η αγωγή ... ποσο καιρό θα μου πάρει να επανέλθω πλήρως ; Να μην έχω αυτήν την υπερβολική κόπωση , την νύστα και ολα αυτά;

----------


## mindcrime

Καλώς ήλθες στο κόσμο το δικό μου και της γυναίκας μου. Πήρες αναβολικό γιατί δεν το λες έτσι απλά; Από underground γυμναστηριο κατασκευασμένο από Βουλγαρία ή Κίνα. Καταρχήν εσένα ποιος σε διαβεβαίωσε πως η αγωγή θα τελειώσει; Στο είπε ο ψυχίατρός σου; Κάνε κάτι όταν θα τον δεις πες του θέλω να με διαβεβαιώσεις εγγράφως πως θα διακόψω την αγωγή και πες του σου δίνω και ένα χρονικό περιθώριο επιπλέον 100% σε αυτό που πιστεύεις πως κάποτε θα μου πεις η αγωγή σταματάει εντελώς. Να δεις θα σου το δώσει το χαρτί; Αυτά σου τα λέω για να δεις ποσο ειλικρινής είναι απέναντι σου. 

Κάπου στο διατροφή άσκηση έχω ένα θέμα που έχει τίτλο το πρόγραμμα της γυναίκας μου η διατροφή που κάνει επειδή δεν την αναφέρω είναι η Ατκινς. Διαβασε τα και ξανασυζητάμε ότι θες

Α και θα μας γραψεις ακριβως τι φαρμακα παιρνεις με τι δοσολογίες απο την αρχή να δουμε κιόλας σε ποια φάρμακα σου έκανε μείωση και ρωτησε να μαθεις αν σου εκαναν ενεση abilify οταν βγηκες απο ψυχιατρειο. Γιατι και τι έγινε αν για παραδειγμα σου μειωνει το depakine αλλα παιρνεις πχ 20mg ολανζαπινη

----------


## mr_prince_20

Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση.
Όταν βγήκα από το νοσοκομείο είχα μόνο το abilify το οποίο ξεκίνησε από 30 ή 20... έπειτα έπεσε στα 15 , 10 και πει λέγοντας.

----------


## mindcrime

Το abilify χωρις να ειναι απολυτο δεν παχαινει, τα υπολοιπα που ανέφερες παχαίνουν και μαλλον δεν τα παιρνεις πλέον. Το σώμα φίλε θα κανεις υπομονη για να το φτιαξεις δεν εχεις τον ,εταβολισμο που ειχες καποτε και το risperdal και η ολανζαπινη τον σκοτώνουν. Θα κάνεις υπομονή όπως όλοι μας υπομονη καο διατροφή και μην διανοηθεις να κανεις τιποτα ανοησιες με fat burners clen anavar που κανουν σε καποια γυμναστηρια. Θα κάνεις υπομονή 6 μηνες 1 χρονο όσο σου παρει σε καθε ανθρωπο ειναι διαφορετικά.

----------


## tracemcla1982

θα διακόψω την αγωγή και πες του σου δίνω και ένα χρονικό περιθώριο επιπλέον 100% σε αυτό που πιστεύεις πως κάποτε θα μου πεις η αγωγή σταματάει εντελώς. FL studio alternative

----------


## mr_prince_20

Good news. 
Συνεχίζω με 6 μήνες 5mg...και αν δεν υπάρξει πρόβλημα επειδή γενικώς φαίνεται να είμαι πολύ καλά , κόβεται το φάρμακο και τελειώνει η αγωγή.

----------

